# Bowls I've been working on...



## txpaulie (May 8, 2012)

A few pieces that have kept me from turning one of Eric's bangles!

A redwood bowl...
The "soft" wood betwixt the hard wood has some tear-out, but it sands so easily, it shouldn't be a problem...
Really gives it an interesting, wavy texture...
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics273.jpg
A spalted maple NE bowl...
I always have trouble keeping ALL the bark on...
The turning marks are not as bad as they appear, really!
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics281.jpg
A chunk of Rocky's manzanita...
Scares the crap outa me, so's still pretty thick on the bottom...
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics280.jpg


----------



## Mike1950 (May 8, 2012)

Beautiful wood and great turnings.


----------



## DKMD (May 8, 2012)

Nicely done! On those natural edge pieces, you can sometimes get away with a 'bark patch' and a little CA. Another option is to take all the bark off and then burn the rim.


----------



## Final Strut (May 8, 2012)

Those are really nice. I can understand why the bottom one scares you. I had one kind of like that blow up on me once and when the chunk hit the wall behind my lathe it sounded like a bomb went off in the shop.


----------



## Twig Man (May 8, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 8, 2012)

Very nice turnings, thanx for sharing, makes me wanna quit making lathe chisels for every one else and turn some stuff.......nah......but I am gonna turn somethin? I got the itch bad!


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 8, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> they are very nice I always like the live edge pieces missing bark inclusion look



awsome bowls


----------



## BangleGuy (May 9, 2012)

Outstanding work! I can't imagine spinning that Manz without a Xanax first! Nicely done.


----------



## brown down (May 9, 2012)

outstanding paulie
love the natural edge one, but all are awesome!


----------



## txpaulie (May 9, 2012)

Thanks Ya'll!

Still contemplating finishes, most high-end turners hate the shiney, but I ain't a high-end turner...


----------



## brown down (May 9, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> Thanks Ya'll!
> 
> Still contemplating finishes, most high-end turners hate the shiney, but I ain't a high-end turner...



me either thats why i go for the shine:lolol:


----------



## davidgiul (May 9, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> Thanks Ya'll!
> 
> Still contemplating finishes, most high-end turners hate the shiney, but I ain't a high-end turner...


I Like shiney stuff too. Nice turnings. I still need you to pay the Cat a visit and maybe Duckman too.:davidguil:


----------



## brown down (May 15, 2012)

i think i remember you doing a bowl with torquoise inlay in it. where do you get that from. and other inlay material you use or have used! thanks jeff


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 15, 2012)

awsome stuff there tx live edge realy sweet dave


----------



## drycreek (May 15, 2012)

I like, I like! Wow!


----------



## txpaulie (May 15, 2012)

brown down said:


> i think i remember you doing a bowl with torquoise inlay in it. where do you get that from. and other inlay material you use or have used! thanks jeff



Jeff,
Google InLace, I get mine from turtlefeathers...

Thanks again for all the happy thoughts everyone!

p


----------

